# Should I sign up for LaserShip?



## mikesterthaguyy (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm new to this forum, but I've been doing this for a few months. I started off as an Uber and Lyft driver and now while I'm a Via driver currently, I'm transferring over to delivery duties starting with Amazon Flex and its been awesome so far. Its hard to get shifts when they're not reserved.. Anyway, my basement apartment's tenant suggested some other options, Amazon Flex was one of them, I have that now though as I said. Another one he suggested was LaserShip. While I've had some good luck with them as far as delivering my past stuff is concerned, its different for a bunch of folks. I mean, we're talking a lot of folks. They're not happy with the service. I went through all the various tweets and articles and they're all negative, making me feel a little sketchy about whether or not it is worth it. I do like the fact that I can use my 2015 Toyota Camry LE to do my deliveries. But I'm wondering here. Do we have anybody here that works for LaserShip? How is your experience with it? Is it worth signing up for it? I feel very tempted to do it. But I want to get your sides of the story first before I make my decision. Thanks guys!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Meh. Can't take any company seriously if it doesn't operate in California.


----------

